# NEW RECALLS TODAY :(



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm posting the link:
Recalls 5/2/07


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't believe how out of control this has gotten.

Thank goodness that Merrick is still safe


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know what to do. I switched to the Blue Buffalo food after the Natural Balance was recalled. The Royal Canin I was feeding Coco had beet pulp in it and was causing tear staining on her, which she never had until she started eating Royal Canin. I remember that her breeder told me avoid anything with beet pulp in it. Now I see that some of the Blue Buffalo which is supposed to be all natural is recalled. Where do we go? I am afraid she won't get the right nutrients if I feed her human food. This is really bad.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

This is just ridiculous!! I can't believe there has been so many recalls, when will it end?!?
Mine are currently eating Canidae and I just pray that it doesn't get recalled because I don't know what I would do. But I only give mine the dry food so maybe we won't have a problem.
I hope this ends soon!!


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, Pepper eats ceasar, Chloe eats Eukanuba.








Were still safe.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine eat Flint River Ranch and Merrick canned on top. I hold my breath every time there is a new listing.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm posting the link:
> Recalls 5/2/07[/B]


Andrea, thank you for posting this very important information. The articles contained on that site are definitely the most comprehensive I've seen. It's a wonderful resourse.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Wellness, Castor & Pollux, and Lotus are all great brands to feed, that are not on the list.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I don't know what to do. I switched to the Blue Buffalo food after the Natural Balance was recalled. The Royal Canin I was feeding Coco had beet pulp in it and was causing tear staining on her, which she never had until she started eating Royal Canin. I remember that her breeder told me avoid anything with beet pulp in it. Now I see that some of the Blue Buffalo which is supposed to be all natural is recalled. Where do we go? I am afraid she won't get the right nutrients if I feed her human food. This is really bad.[/B]




Dear Mary Ann,
If you have not tried Canidae, that has not been on any recall list and it does NOT have beet pulp or anything else known to stain. Many of the Maltese owners I know locally feed their doggies this food.

Thank you Andrea for posting this update.

Good luck to us all!

Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> This is just ridiculous!! I can't believe there has been so many recalls, when will it end?!?
> Mine are currently eating Canidae and I just pray that it doesn't get recalled because I don't know what I would do. But I only give mine the dry food so maybe we won't have a problem.
> I hope this ends soon!![/B]


Yup me too. I just bought a 40 pound bag about a week ago.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Believe it or not, one huge brand that hasn't be affected by the recall is Pedigree. I have never feed this to the girls, but our black lab (Nellie) has always eaten Pedigree dry with a little of their canned mixed in.

When I was showing my Lhasas, we used Pedigree because all of the handlers knew that they could always get it on the road and didn't have to worry about switching food problems Although I know that many of you think that this isn't a PREMIUM food, most show dogs with the gorgeous coats are the ones eating it. My Lhasas all lived to a ripe old age of 16-18 years with no health problems and had gorgeous coat, so I do like the pedigree products.

I have never fed this to my 2 Maltese, but am thinking about it.


----------

